# Fluffy old girl



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Adding a picture of our "fluffy" girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bayleigh's a pretty girl. 

If there's a place where you can take her swimming several times a week, that would really help her, it also won't put any stress on her joints.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bayleigh's a pretty girl.
> 
> If there's a place where you can take her swimming several times a week, that would really help her, it also won't put any stress on her joints.


Yes! We live in Florida so we go to the beach often. We will start taking her more often. She loves the water!

Really want her to drop some weight so she can live out her senior years as comfortably as possible.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Aw, she is beautiful! I love senior goldens. Our Cooper was too heavy at one point (thanks to my husband) and was put on a diet with green beans for treats too.  He did start struggling even with the weight loss. We used Rimadyl to help some. That's great you live in Florida. Perfect for swimming!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thanks! 

I've tried jogging with her and she goes for awhile and then lies in the grass and refuses to move(even when she was way younger!). 

Ill ask the vet about the meds for her joints.. Now we only see her struggling when she first gets up in the morning or when it's "Fl cold" outside.


----------

